# Rural India selling Cows, Buffaloes on OLX, Quickr



## Extreme Gamer (Jun 12, 2013)

Press Trust of India said:
			
		

> Black 'Murrah' buffalo with short and tightly curled horns for Rs 80,000 and herd of 10 'Holstein Friesians' cows at Rs 6 lakh on the click of the mouse the Indian online classifieds are moving beyond usual items such as mobiles, cars and real estate with increasing internet penetration in smaller towns.
> 
> Online classifieds players Quikr and OLX are finding good traction for their business from semi urban and rural areas in states like West Bengal, Tamil Nadu, Karnataka, Maharashtra, Orissa, Assam and Uttar Pradesh.
> 
> ...



Source


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Jun 12, 2013)

How will they ship a Buffalo?


----------



## Anorion (Jun 12, 2013)

YYep. Late news is late. seen goats, camels, stray dogs and small rat black for sale

Check this thread for what and all people are selling on olx and quickr *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/chit-chat/169168-only-india.html


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Jun 12, 2013)

Anorion said:


> YYep. Late news is late. seen goats, camels, stray dogs and small rat black for sale
> 
> Check this thread for what and all people are selling on olx and quickr *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/chit-chat/169168-only-india.html



The article is from 11th June. Obviously it's been going on before but only now it reached the limelight.


----------

